# Frame of comb honey price?



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

What is the going price of a medium frame of comb honey--frame and all. Must be between four and five pounds of honey in the beautiful comb.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

On average, a medium frame will yield about a quart, or 3 lbs. Then you add your price for the wax and your price for the frame.

In my case, it would come to 12 dollars. Your price may be different in PA than mine is in NC.

I'm figuring 10.00 for a quart jar of honey.
1.00 each for foundation frame,and the value of the jar equaling the value of the drawn comb.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I agree it's about three pounds of honey. The frame, not counting your labor putting it together and postage to get it, is about 75, so you'd have to allow at least a dollar. Honey is about $3 retail isn't it? I haven't checked lately. Comb honey is typically about $5 to $8 a pound here. So I'd figure no less than $15 and maybe as much as $20 for a full medium frame of comb honey.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>as much as $20 for a full medium frame of comb honey.

I wouldn't part with a medium frame of capped honey for less than $25 and more if I could get it. You gotta figure that buyers of complete frames of comb honey comprise a specialty market. They're paying for the package, not so much the honey, so charge them dearly for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

I charge $25. I don't sell a lot...but I don't want to sell a lot.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

$25 is still about $8 a pound, so I can't disagree.


----------

